# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Thành Lương 'khóc dở mếu dở' vì Adidas

## maiphuong93ss

*(24h.com.vn) Thứ sáu, 26/10/2011 08:59* 

Suốt mấy ngày qua, tiền vệ tài năng của bóng đá Thủ đô tá hỏa trước những lời chúc mừng của đông đảo người quen và hâm mộ vì thông tin hợp đồng quảng cáo với Adidas.

>> Những cầu thủ Việt đắt show quảng cáo
>> HLV U23 Myanmar ví Thành Lương như cầu thủ Barca

Nguyên nhân là do tiền vệ có biệt danh Lương "dị" chưa nhận được bất cứ mối liên hệ trực tiếp nào từ phía hãng thể thao danh tiếng Adidas thời gian qua (Adidas chỉ thông qua một đối tác ở Việt Nam ngỏ ý với Thành Lương, chưa có quyết định chính thức). Điều này khiến không ít người phải bất ngờ vì khoảng một tuần trở lại đây, thông tin hãng thể thao Adidas mời Thành Lương làm cầu thủ đại diện của mình ở Việt Nam lan truyền như... tên lửa.

Không những vậy, thông tin trên còn cho biết, đại diện hãng thể thao này sẽ mời Lương "dị" sử dụng đôi giày trứ danh Adipower Predator, vốn được nhiều hảo thủ như Kaka (Real Madrid), Nani (Manchester Utd) hay Xavi (Barcenola) tin dùng. Vì vậy, viễn cảnh sánh vai với các ngôi sao hàng đầu thế giới trong các show quảng cáo của Adidas càng khiến tên tuổi Lương "dị" nổi như cồn.






Thành Lương không nhận được mối liên hệ trực tiếp nào từ Adidas
​

Thông tin Adidas mời tiền vệ CLB bóng đá Hà Nội làm người đại diện không chỉ là vinh dự của bản thân Thành Lương mà cho cả nền bóng đá Việt Nam. Bởi từ lâu cầu thủ gốc Hà Tây nổi tiếng lành tính và rất ít dính tới những scandal ở hậu trường, trong khi xưa nay, những cầu thủ Việt nhận hợp đồng quảng cáo cho các thương hiệu nổi tiếng thế giới chỉ đếm trên đầu ngón tay.

Ngay lập tức, chiếc "dế" của Thành Lương gần như cháy máy trước những lời chúc mừng từ người quen. Nhưng khổ nỗi, đích thân chủ tịch CLB bóng đá Hà Nội Nguyễn Đức Kiên lại gọi điện trách Lương ký kết với Adidas mà không thông qua CLB chủ quản của mình. Bởi chuyện ký kết hợp đồng đặc quyền với Adidas có thể va chạm với các hãng thể thao đang tài trợ cho CLB bóng đá Hà Nội hay ĐTVN.

Nhận được thông tin trên, Thành Lương "vã mồ hôi" phân bua việc mình làm bạn với các danh thủ như Nani, Kaka, Xavi chỉ là tin vui "ngày cá tháng Tư", ít nhất là cho đến thời điểm hiện tại. Đội trưởng U23 Việt Nam cho hay, hãng thể thao lừng danh chưa một lần liên hệ trực tiếp với mình, chứ đừng nói đặt lời mời làm người đại diện của Adidas. Cuối cùng tiền vệ này phải vất vả phân trần với người thân về chuyện nói không thành có từ trên trời rơi xuống.

Tranh thủ 2 ngày nghỉ ngơi, Thành Lương trở về gia đình để giải quyết việc kinh doanh và thu xếp công việc trước khi tập trung trở lại tại TP.HCM để chuẩn bị sang Indonesia. Lương bí mật cùng người yêu và gia đình lên Tam Đảo nghỉ ngơi trước khi tập trung toàn tâm toàn lực cho đội U23 Việt Nam tại SEA Games 26.

Trước thông tin chuẩn bị chụp ảnh cưới cùng người yêu của mình, tiền vệ này trả lời hóm hỉnh: "Thời gian gấp rút quá nên tôi chưa có ý định ấy, tôi chỉ tranh thủ thời gian vui chơi cùng gia đình và bay vào TP.HCM sáng 26/10. Mục tiêu của tôi là cùng đồng đội chinh phục tấm HCV ở SEA Games 26 sắp tới, còn chuyện trăm năm phải qua năm mới tính được..."










*(24h.com.vn) Thứ sáu, 26/10/2011 08:59* 

Suốt mấy ngày qua, tiền vệ tài năng của bóng đá Thủ đô tá hỏa trước những lời chúc mừng của đông đảo người quen và hâm mộ vì thông tin hợp đồng quảng cáo với Adidas.

>> Những cầu thủ Việt đắt show quảng cáo
>> HLV U23 Myanmar ví Thành Lương như cầu thủ Barca

Nguyên nhân là do tiền vệ có biệt danh Lương "dị" chưa nhận được bất cứ mối liên hệ trực tiếp nào từ phía hãng thể thao danh tiếng Adidas thời gian qua (Adidas chỉ thông qua một đối tác ở Việt Nam ngỏ ý với Thành Lương, chưa có quyết định chính thức). Điều này khiến không ít người phải bất ngờ vì khoảng một tuần trở lại đây, thông tin hãng thể thao Adidas mời Thành Lương làm cầu thủ đại diện của mình ở Việt Nam lan truyền như... tên lửa.

Không những vậy, thông tin trên còn cho biết, đại diện hãng thể thao này sẽ mời Lương "dị" sử dụng đôi giày trứ danh Adipower Predator, vốn được nhiều hảo thủ như Kaka (Real Madrid), Nani (Manchester Utd) hay Xavi (Barcenola) tin dùng. Vì vậy, viễn cảnh sánh vai với các ngôi sao hàng đầu thế giới trong các show quảng cáo của Adidas càng khiến tên tuổi Lương "dị" nổi như cồn.






Thành Lương không nhận được mối liên hệ trực tiếp nào từ Adidas
​

Thông tin Adidas mời tiền vệ CLB bóng đá Hà Nội làm người đại diện không chỉ là vinh dự của bản thân Thành Lương mà cho cả nền bóng đá Việt Nam. Bởi từ lâu cầu thủ gốc Hà Tây nổi tiếng lành tính và rất ít dính tới những scandal ở hậu trường, trong khi xưa nay, những cầu thủ Việt nhận hợp đồng quảng cáo cho các thương hiệu nổi tiếng thế giới chỉ đếm trên đầu ngón tay.

Ngay lập tức, chiếc "dế" của Thành Lương gần như cháy máy trước những lời chúc mừng từ người quen. Nhưng khổ nỗi, đích thân chủ tịch CLB bóng đá Hà Nội Nguyễn Đức Kiên lại gọi điện trách Lương ký kết với Adidas mà không thông qua CLB chủ quản của mình. Bởi chuyện ký kết hợp đồng đặc quyền với Adidas có thể va chạm với các hãng thể thao đang tài trợ cho CLB bóng đá Hà Nội hay ĐTVN.

Nhận được thông tin trên, Thành Lương "vã mồ hôi" phân bua việc mình làm bạn với các danh thủ như Nani, Kaka, Xavi chỉ là tin vui "ngày cá tháng Tư", ít nhất là cho đến thời điểm hiện tại. Đội trưởng U23 Việt Nam cho hay, hãng thể thao lừng danh chưa một lần liên hệ trực tiếp với mình, chứ đừng nói đặt lời mời làm người đại diện của Adidas. Cuối cùng tiền vệ này phải vất vả phân trần với người thân về chuyện nói không thành có từ trên trời rơi xuống.

Tranh thủ 2 ngày nghỉ ngơi, Thành Lương trở về gia đình để giải quyết việc kinh doanh và thu xếp công việc trước khi tập trung trở lại tại TP.HCM để chuẩn bị sang Indonesia. Lương bí mật cùng người yêu và gia đình lên Tam Đảo nghỉ ngơi trước khi tập trung toàn tâm toàn lực cho đội U23 Việt Nam tại SEA Games 26.

Trước thông tin chuẩn bị chụp ảnh cưới cùng người yêu của mình, tiền vệ này trả lời hóm hỉnh: "Thời gian gấp rút quá nên tôi chưa có ý định ấy, tôi chỉ tranh thủ thời gian vui chơi cùng gia đình và bay vào TP.HCM sáng 26/10. Mục tiêu của tôi là cùng đồng đội chinh phục tấm HCV ở SEA Games 26 sắp tới, còn chuyện trăm năm phải qua năm mới tính được..."
























* Các bài đã đăng*
• U23 Việt Nam tiếp Brunei vào sáng sớm (26/10) 
• AC Milan - Parma: Cửa thắng đang mở cho Milan (26/10) 
• Quang Liêm vô địch giải Spice Cup 2011 (26/10) 
• Everton - Chelsea: “Cạm bẫy” tại Goodison Park (26/10) 
• lich thi dau ngoai hang anh Atalanta - Inter: Mài gươm ở derby “nhỏ” phục vụ derby “lớn” (26/10) 
• lich thi dau tay ban nha Bản tin thể thao sáng 26/10 (26/10) 
• lich thi dau bong da y Real Madrid - Villarreal: “Tàu ngầm vàng” sẽ lặn tới đâu (26/10) 
• Lich thi dau bong da seagame 26 Nhận án phạt nhẹ, Tevez vẫn quyết kiện Mancini (26/10) 
• “Sao” Hàn lập công, Arsenal vào tứ kết League Cup (26/10) 
• Pencak silat Việt Nam lo ngại bị xử ép ở SEA Games 26 (26/10) 

















* Các bài đã đăng*
• U23 Việt Nam tiếp Brunei vào sáng sớm (26/10) 
• AC Milan - Parma: Cửa thắng đang mở cho Milan (26/10) 
• Quang Liêm vô địch giải Spice Cup 2011 (26/10) 
• Everton - Chelsea: “Cạm bẫy” tại Goodison Park (26/10) 
• lich thi dau ngoai hang anh Atalanta - Inter: Mài gươm ở derby “nhỏ” phục vụ derby “lớn” (26/10) 
• lich thi dau tay ban nha Bản tin thể thao sáng 26/10 (26/10) 
• lich thi dau bong da y Real Madrid - Villarreal: “Tàu ngầm vàng” sẽ lặn tới đâu (26/10) 
• Lich thi dau bong da seagame 26 Nhận án phạt nhẹ, Tevez vẫn quyết kiện Mancini (26/10) 
• “Sao” Hàn lập công, Arsenal vào tứ kết League Cup (26/10) 
• Pencak silat Việt Nam lo ngại bị xử ép ở SEA Games 26 (26/10)

----------

